# Mia



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, sorry I have been missing in action.

I have been busy with this, hehe:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, horses definitely can keep you busy! Glad you had time to show us a pic. and stop by, hope its more frequent.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You should be sorry lady!

Just kidding, but I do hope that things with Mr. Brandon are going well! And it WOULD be nice to see you around good ol' DFC more often. :biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww so pretty!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He is so handsome! So glad you two turned out to be perfect for each other...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was wondering were you where LOL!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

And of course, Flip is still awesome.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, your horse is stunning!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you. He is so sweet, and exactly what I needed in my life right now. 

I am really happy!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

A few more pics of my boy.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Yay an other horse person  his adorable, very nice looking horse


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks! He is a rescue. Polish arabian.


----------

